# Re Lacing Westfield Columbia G519 drop center rims



## US042 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi everyone,
                        I have a couple of questions about re lacing my drop-center rims. I have new 10 5/8 (270mm) length 10g spokes and NOS G519 drop center rims. I have re laced the rims and the first problem I ran into was the lacing style/pattern. I eventually realized that all spokes had to go over as the 2 over 1 under pattern just didn't work. I believe that I now have the correct pattern after studying a few pictures for other CABE members posts. The next problem I now face is that the spoke thread appears to be too short and won't allow the nipples to seat properly. If the spokes are re threaded longer I will then have to trim the spoke length as there will be too much poking into the tube area. It appears to me that the spokes need to be trimmed by 1/4" and the threaded area increased by the same. Can anyone tell me how long the threaded area should be ? Has anyone else had the same problems?. I have cleaned the thread of the paint to see if that helped but it didn't change anything.

Thanks in advance,
Brett.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 18, 2020)

I have built two wheels, so now I am an expert.  on one wheel I just changed the hub (same size) and used the old spokes and I ended up just like what you have.

what I needed to do was change the cross pattern from whatever it was to what it needed to be. either 3 cross to 4 cross or the other way around.

spoked that wheel up 3 times before I figured it out.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 18, 2020)

Your lace pattern needs to move over one more on each spoke per side.


----------



## US042 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi 49autocycledeluxe,
                                          Thanks for your reply. In my 3 attempts to get it right I have changed the lacing from 3 across to 4 across which indeed used up some of that spoke length.  But I will keep trying.....

Thanks again,
Brett.


----------



## US042 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi redline1968,
                            I will give that a try but then the spoke butts appear to be fouling on the adjacent spoke.

Thanks again,
Brett.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 18, 2020)

You have a number of problems there perhaps.  I have a few questions.  Is the 3-cross pattern the same as when you took them apart?  3 vs 4 cross?  Are you sure the new spokes are the same length as the original spokes?   Your nipples do not look like 10 gauge nipples...they look to be smaller as they are re-threading the spokes themselves, and this is a no-no.  The nipples should be able to be tightened by hand to snug and not poking out the inside of the rim before you start the truing process with a spoke wrench


----------



## US042 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi SKPC,
                 Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately I am starting from scratch as the G519 hubs were re-rimmed with smaller gauge spokes and chrome rims before I purchased the bike. I was lucky and sourced the NOS rims just after I got the bike. The spokes I sourced from Asia and are dubious but all I could get. I am using the 4 across pattern.

I have just done what redline1968 suggested and it appears to be working though I now have to do the same for the opposite side. I will report back when completed.

Many thanks again,
Brett.


----------



## US042 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
                           Bingo! got it finally . It was a case of moving spokes over 1 so that the angle was more acute than I thought.  This truly is a learning curve but none the less enjoyable when success has been achieved. Many, many thanks to all for their help. Next step truing/aligning the wheel.....

Thank&regards,
Brett.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 24, 2020)

In the General section there's a recent post that states you don't really need to do the over over under pattern; the wheels are no stronger, in an over over under pattern, a broken spoke will stay in place and not mess up the rest of the wheel or cause a wreck. Your bike is probably not ridden th hat often or that hard. Make it easy on your self.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 24, 2020)

I love lacing up rims... doing a set right now... the dreaded ball and spokes on a 1900 shaft drive.... talk about a pain but very satisfying..glad it's working out.. truing is also enjoyable... just watch the turns keep them even and equal to each spoke and it will be easy.


----------

